# johnson 115. good motor?



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/3205026632.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its an excellent motor minus the plastic carbs (if it has them)


----------

